# Flash Memory on HP Touchpad - how long will it last?



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

how many write/erase will it allow?

I'm curious because HP touchpad does not have external mem card slot so we just write/erase on this flash memory which has limited number of writes/erases before it fails.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> how many write/erase will it allow?
> 
> I'm curious because HP touchpad does not have external mem card slot so we just write/erase on this flash memory which has limited number of writes/erases before it fails.


You'll be dead before it fails.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure... I know that in general, current flash memory tech does ~ 100k writes... From what I understand, many controllers are designed to balance those writes across a device... (hopefully someone more knowledgeable can shed additional light on it...)


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

So many that its not worth worrying about lol


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

conmanxtreme said:


> So many that its not worth worrying about lol


Exactly.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I remember when I got my first SSD I was worried about caching the browser to a uSD card, etc. But after a while, I realized that the flash memory will last at LEAST 10 years, and there's no way I'll still have the device in ten years.


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

"twiddler said:


> You'll be dead before it fails.


Ha! Sounds like a threat.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

"thewahlrus said:


> Ha! Sounds like a threat.


Maybe it is one....


----------

